# Her name is Whisky



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Your pics are always great!!! Cute kitty!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Marvelous pictures! I just love those details. What a cute pint nose, and those paws :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

What a muffin face!


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

paw!!!! *squeeee*


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Shes a scottish fold cat right??? My absolute favorite cat in the world. They are to cute. I plan on getting one sometime in the future. Oh shes a beauty.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

wow, fantastic pics as always! i love her huge round eyes


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a CUTIE :heart


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

she's soo beautifull... :love2 
and those pictures... simply amazing... :worship


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

I love that last picture...it's so awesome.


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the first shot and the 6th one. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

What a cutie! I just love her little pink nose!


----------

